

Cambly (YC W14) Offers On-Demand Access To Language Tutors - namenotrequired
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/27/cambly/

======
trey_swann
Nice work Cambly! The app is very simple and well designed. Plus, I love your
logo.

Immersion is clearly the way to go when learning a new language. I learned
more French trying to haggle with the waiter for more ice in Biarritz, than I
ever did in Madame Lefebvre’s class.

I like that Cambly pairs me with a friendly native speaker rather than a
professional teacher. And, I’m a big fan of the on-demand marketplace idea.

Questions for Cambly:

1) Users are required to download a separate app for each language. As you add
more languages a user may be learning French and Spanish simultaneously. Are
there plans to merge everything into one app so that I can toggle between two
different languages?

2) Do you find that users are selecting tutors based on attractiveness?

------
vr000m
If Cambly is WebRTC-based and are looking for a solution for measuring the
media quality, drop us a note and look at our measurement API
[http://staging.callstats.io/api](http://staging.callstats.io/api)

------
neoveller
How does this differ from Verbling (YC S11)?

------
MWil
Wasn't this on Shark Tank?

------
papaver
any one know how this differs from livemocha.com?

~~~
gamblor956
LiveMocha isn't in YC and won't have to pivot in a few months due to a poorly
thought-out business model.

~~~
jason_wang
Be nice.

The language immersion market is big enough for quite a few companies to co-
exist. Time will tell.

